# Yearly Total Miles



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm sure I'm missing it but does Uber calculate total miles driven while on fares for a year to date total? Or do I have to manually do it from each trip's summary?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if they do or don't, but they're definitely not calculating the mileage you're driving to get to your pickups. All of that is tax deductible, so you're going to need to track that too. Might as well track everything.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I'm not sure if they do or don't, but they're definitely not calculating the mileage you're driving to get to your pickups. All of that is tax deductible, so you're going to need to track that too. Might as well track everything.


Oh, I'm simply doubling it. I'm only taking the mileage deduction, I'm sure Uncle Sam makes out on me. I work from my house.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

McLovin said:


> I'm sure I'm missing it but does Uber calculate total miles driven while on fares for a year to date total? Or do I have to manually do it from each trip's summary?


You need to be tracking your own business miles. Being self employed you're solely responsible for your records. Don't count on Uber to do your record keeping. To answer your question....I've never seen an Uber year to date mileage record.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> You need to be tracking your own business miles. Being self employed you're solely responsible for your records. Don't count on Uber to do your record keeping. To answer your question....I've never seen an Uber year to date mileage record.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah they do on the 1099 tax page but you should keep your own for IRS purposes


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

jaywaynedubya said:


> Yeah they do on the 1099 tax page but you should keep your own for IRS purposes


Are you talking about the 1099 form? There's nothing on the 1099 about mileage driven.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

The page where you get the 1099 form it shows trip miles


----------



## Michael G Smith (Apr 18, 2016)

Where can I get my total trip miles for 2015


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael G Smith said:


> Where can I get my total trip miles for 2015


On your online account under the tax section I think


----------

